
Show HN: Learn how to build MVPs without Code - brentsum
http://codefree.co
======
brentsum
I was always a lousy developer, but I finally could make apps for the first
time when I tried putting together tools like Zapier, Blockspring and Bubble.
I ended making a (shaky) clone of Airbnb, and recorded the whole 10-hour
process. Time-lapse video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCgD6-FOjtA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCgD6-FOjtA)

On this platform (code-free as well), I am teaching basic design and
programming concepts for the audience that usually stumbles after 4-8 lessons
on CodeAcademy. It's my hope that after building some cool things without
code, they understand enough about programming to feel confident to dive back
in. Curious to hear what you think!

------
cbsince86
Love the idea! What courses do you plan to add next?

~~~
brentsum
Thanks! The "How to build a community site like Yelp" course launches in a few
weeks. Then, the most-requested courses that I'll be adding next are 1) how to
build an on-demand app like Uber and 2) how to build a chatbot for Slack/FB
messenger. So I'm investigating the best way to teach those now :)

